# My belly and her hands on it (pic)



## mischel (Dec 12, 2006)

Hi everyone!


I hope you enjoy this picture!
Those hands are from Skinny_FFA :wubu: :smitten:.


Byebye,


Mischel


----------



## AppreSheAte (Dec 12, 2006)

Lucky guy!


----------



## estrata (Dec 12, 2006)

Lucky girl!


----------



## Skinny_FFA (Dec 14, 2006)

Lucky *ME*  :wubu: 

To be continued


----------



## collegeguy2514 (Dec 14, 2006)

wow, great picture.


----------



## missaf (Dec 14, 2006)

Chubba hubba! That's one of the best belly pics I've seen like that!


----------



## Mercedes (Dec 15, 2006)

_Awesome picture_! Thanks for sharing with us, both of you!


----------



## lucyp (Dec 17, 2006)

What a wonderful awesome picture! <3!


----------



## Actor4hire (Dec 18, 2006)

Wish it were my belly...


----------



## Tad (Dec 18, 2006)

Looks lovely for all involved!

-Ed


----------



## Skinny_FFA (Jan 3, 2007)

Again I have my hands all over his flab   

View attachment IMG_1012.jpg


View attachment IMG_1027.jpg


View attachment IMG_1015.jpg


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Jan 3, 2007)

Aww these photos are just adorable!! Thankyou for posting them.


----------



## Dark_Hart (Jan 3, 2007)

thanks for sharing the great pics


----------



## Amandy (Jan 5, 2007)

Best. Thread. Ever.

I love these images! It's like a visual representation of all my favorite FFA fantasies - her delicate fingers on that sexy belly!! Please do not hesitate to share more of your delicious and exquisite interludes. And thank you, thank you, thank you :eat2:


----------



## Love.Metal (Jan 5, 2007)

Wow, those were some good pics...thanks for the eye candy! Lucky girl


----------



## Skinny_FFA (Jan 6, 2007)

Since you´ve appreciated them you should have the privilege to see the rest of the bunch  
I can assure it has been lots of fun for both of us to shoot them  (And a whole lotta chub to cuddle for me :smitten: )
So I hope you have such as much fun by viewing them


----------



## rabbitislove (Jan 6, 2007)

holy hell.
the picture of you both topless is HOT!!!!


----------



## roly1982 (Jan 6, 2007)

Wow! You look a great couple!


----------



## bigdaddyj112419 (Jan 7, 2007)

Skinny_FFA said:


> Again I have my hands all over his flab



The two of you make a very HOT couple. Something about that picture of you two hugging topless is very erotic. I think it is the contrasts the two of you have, him being very large and pale skinned and her being very trim and tan. You both are very lucky to have found eachother.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jan 7, 2007)

Skinny_FFA said:


> Again I have my hands all over his flab



*just loving those pics.you are living my TOTAL FANTASY ....:smitten: 

i want to be 1/2 or 1/3 of some BHM one day...but I really want to HELP HIM Get THERE and have the pleasure, privledge of helping him add 100-200# 

although I have had the pleasure 2 meet 1 or 2 alreeady in mid 300s and was quite attracted :kiss2: 
*


----------



## pendulous (Jan 7, 2007)

What a lovely couple.

More please!


----------



## Skinny_FFA (Jan 7, 2007)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *just loving those pics.you are living my TOTAL FANTASY ....:smitten:
> 
> i want to be 1/2 or 1/3 of some BHM one day...but I really want to HELP HIM Get THERE and have the pleasure, privledge of helping him add 100-200#
> 
> ...



*lol* I´m actually almost 1/3 of him if you take our weights. He´s at 440 and me at 150 lbs


----------



## scarcity (Jan 12, 2007)

I get butterflies in my tummy looking at these photos.

I wish I could do that to my bf, but unfortunately he isn't big


----------



## ciccia (Jan 14, 2007)

I'm looking at the pics and it's great too see such a perfect couple! Good luck to you guys!


----------



## PagalDesi4Life (Jan 15, 2007)

amazing pics!

i think ima move to germany now...


----------



## sofaperuna (Jan 16, 2007)

Thank you for posting such lovely photographs.
May you both grow in your love for each other.


----------



## DenverBHM (Jan 16, 2007)

You two (mischel and skinny ffa) represent every bhm's dream: a beautiful woman loving on your chub Thanks for sharing those great pics. You guys rock!


----------



## adrianTX (Jan 18, 2007)

Awesome thread guys!





Got it in a XXL?


----------



## BHM in Minneapolis (Jan 21, 2007)

Great Pictures!!

It looks like both of you are really enjoying yourselves-the only way to live!


----------



## bigrugbybloke (Feb 6, 2007)

love the pics. thats the kind of contrast i am looking for


----------



## Emma (Feb 9, 2007)

I saw a picture of that couple recently I'm sure. lol Her in a thong at a pool and him next to her.


----------



## Emma (Feb 9, 2007)

This one. 






Zonker from here posted it in a fat rejection community. Is it you guys?


----------



## Skinny_FFA (Feb 9, 2007)

@Adrian - where can I buy a shirt printed that way? In M?

@Curvy - no thats a different couple. There might be more of this combination out there  

And I´d be pleased to see some more of them. So don´t hesitate to imitate.


----------



## itsjustme (Feb 9, 2007)

Good god i wish that i was that lucky guy.


----------



## itsjustme (Feb 9, 2007)

Are you actively gaining or are you staying at your present weight?


----------



## popeyepa (Feb 10, 2007)

what great pics, you two love birds look very happy together and i must 
admit i am a little jealous of you Mischel lol. 
Thanks for sharing


----------



## Emma (Feb 10, 2007)

Skinny_FFA said:


> @Adrian - where can I buy a shirt printed that way? In M?
> 
> @Curvy - no thats a different couple. There might be more of this combination out there
> 
> And I´d be pleased to see some more of them. So don´t hesitate to imitate.



Wow they look like so similer from behind to you two hehe.


----------



## mischel (Feb 10, 2007)

@CurvyEm

It's a long time ago that i saw this picture the first time. Perhaps 2 years ago.
I saw it on a daily updated jokes/funny vids and pics website.
This picture nearly made me go crazy... It fascinated me extremly.
At first i tried to find out if this picture could be fake but i could not find any further information. Perhaps they are brother and sister, but i dont care about that. I love this picture! 




itsjustme said:


> Are you actively gaining or are you staying at your present weight?



I'm gaining. But not very fast, first i have to find good new clothes. 6XL shirts do not fit very good for my belly anymore .

Byebye


----------



## drakin1985 (Sep 26, 2010)

nice pics thx


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette (Sep 29, 2010)

Friggin' awesome pictures you guys!!!

I especially love the one where you are both standing with your backs to the camera. It's a great like, size-comparison shot.


And I totally have to ask, what did you do to hold the camera? I'm always looking for tips on taking better pictures... and I always find it like impossible to get everything in frame when I hold it in my hand. And it's always a pain in the ass to constantly have to get up out of position, click the timer on the camera, and then quickly go back into position without it looking like I just rushed in. Especially now since Chris has gotten bigger... its impossible to get all of him (& me) in frame while just holding it at an arms length. 

I figured I'd ask you guys... cuz you did a great job with taking the pictures.


----------



## mischel (Sep 30, 2010)

Sorry Mary, those pics are nearly 4 years old! 
Or as i might say: 100 lbs weightgain ago... =)

We used a tripod as i can remember. Maybe it'll help you too! But i dont think you can do it without clicking the timer on the camera.

Hopefully i can do those pictures with a girl again when i packed on another 100 lbs! =)


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette (Sep 30, 2010)

mischel said:


> Sorry Mary, those pics are nearly 4 years old!
> Or as i might say: 100 lbs weightgain ago... =)
> 
> We used a tripod as i can remember. Maybe it'll help you too! But i dont think you can do it without clicking the timer on the camera.
> ...



What I really gotta do... is get a camera with a remote. But I've been saying that for years and have yet to bother with investing in one.


----------

